# More evidence that Global Warming is Fake Science (like we didn't know)



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This article makes me happy, even though I know none of these "scientists" will lose their ivory tower positions over this travesty:

*"Greenland just set the record for coldest July temperature ever reported in the Northern Hemisphere at -33C. *Climate experts immediately responded to the record cold by saying Greenland is melting faster than expected at -33C. In fact, Greenland has gained a near record amount of ice this year, and the ice is melting very slowly."

"Climate science is not a science. It is a criminal venture intended to extort money from the public. Whatever they are doing, has nothing to do with science."

https://realclimatescience.com/2017/07/latest-from-the-greenland-meltdown/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ice melting at -33 C? Are these people for real? Ice does not melt until you are above O C. Basic science.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Apparently you didn't get the memo. The whack-a-doodle's went from global warming to global cooling and then to the all encompassing global climate change. This way they can claim their malarkey whether it's hot or cold.

We'll be sending someone out shortly to "escort" you to the re-education camp.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A study recently came out calling into question the major sources of temperature data that's been used to push the climate agenda.
The sources were NASA, NOAA, and a British source (I forget the name).

The study concluded that, due to intentional removal of the cyclical temperature data from ALL 3 SOURCES, the data could no longer be considered accurate and trustworthy.
Because these cyclical temperature fluctuations were intentionally left out, the data resulted in showing ONLY a warming trend.

Keep in mind, these are the sources that ALL climate studies, agreements, and "accords" have relied on for the past decade.

The entire thing is one big farce.
As we approach the solar minimum, the egg on their faces will become quite thick.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks as though Mars is warming up too. Wouldn't think dad's SUV would have that much effect on another planet huh?
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...g.html&usg=AFQjCNHo9diLeuF9zmtLOZe_GaaY6ecS1A


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mars warming seems to be an inconvenient truth?


Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What are you babbling about?

Man Made Global Warming is the belief of the mentally ill. Mars "warming" is the belief of the totally insane.

Please go away...or suck start a Mossy 500!

Thanks for your consideration!

Your friend Slippy! :vs_wave:



fangfarrier said:


> Mars warming seems to be an inconvenient truth?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Slippy said:


> What are you babbling about?
> 
> Man Made Global Warming is the belief of the mentally ill. Mars "warming" is the belief of the totally insane.
> 
> ...


Slippy. 
You miss my point entirely.

There is a McCarthyite cry of "Climate Change Denier" if you point out the scientific flaw in data presented to back the postulation that there is man-made climate change on Earth.

You see there is evidence that Mars (a planet entirely populated by electrically powered robots) is warming too. The Climate Change believers can't have their cake and eat it.

If the earth IS warming (and it maybe within norms) then it isn't due to mankind viz Mars.
If the earth isn't warming then the postulation (with no published data to back it) upon which the IPCC targeted taxation calls, is false.

My reference to an inconvenient truth is such that the Mars reference is an inconvenient truth to the lie that was the "Inconvenient Truth" by Mr Gore.

Yours

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My bad. Blame it on the bourbon...:tango_face_wink:

Carry on!

Your friend,
Slippy



fangfarrier said:


> Slippy.
> You miss my point entirely.
> 
> There is a McCarthyite cry of "Climate Change Denier" if you point out the scientific flaw in data presented to back the postulation that there is man-made climate change on Earth.
> ...


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Slippy. 
I'm only more jealous of you if you have a fine bourbon in you.
Regards 

FF


Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> My bad. Blame it on the bourbon...:tango_face_wink:
> 
> Carry on!
> 
> ...


I'm not one to tell people what to do, but I want to tell you that I am drying out. 
What have I realized since drying out?
I'm stilled tired.
People still annoy me.
The nation is still headed for the trash heap.
But... my mind is sharper, so I can better articulate to idiots why they are idiotic.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When I had my TKR surgery, I dried out for about 6 weeks. I was on point, I was hyper-aware, I was healthier, I dropped weight, I was much clearer etc etc. Gradually I realized that in order for me to function, I needed to "drinks a bit" (to quote that famous street performer, Mr. Bojangles). The damn shame of things is that there be some bona-fide dumbasses out there and me dumbing down myself, helps me cope...

Mrs Slippy would prefer nothing better than a dried out Slippy.

Maybe Tuesday...lain:



Denton said:


> I'm not one to tell people what to do, but I want to tell you that I am drying out.
> What have I realized since drying out?
> I'm stilled tired.
> People still annoy me.
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> When I had my TKR surgery, I dried out for about 6 weeks. I was on point, I was hyper-aware, I was healthier, I dropped weight, I was much clearer etc etc. Gradually I realized that in order for me to function, I needed to "drinks a bit" (to quote that famous street performer, Mr. Bojangles). The damn shame of things is that there be some bona-fide dumbasses out there and me dumbing down myself, helps me cope...
> 
> Mrs Slippy would prefer nothing better than a dried out Slippy.
> 
> Maybe Tuesday...lain:


Did you really think you had to explain:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

DELINGPOLE: 'Nearly All' Recent Global Warming Is Fabricated, Study Finds - Breitbart


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Like we did not already know this to be true.....



> New study finds that cosmic rays, solar activity have much greater impact on earth's climate than models suggest


New study finds that cosmic rays, solar activity have much greater impact on earth?s climate than models suggest


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

And more evidence against the lefty lie of man made warming and climate change.



> Arctic Sea Ice, 112,736 Km2 greater than prediction


Arctic Sea Ice, 112,736 Km2 greater than prediction | Extrano's Alley


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

How do the idiots still listen to this turd?



> NINE YEARS AGO&#8230; Al Gore Predicted North Pole Would Be Completely Ice Free by Today


NINE YEARS AGO... Al Gore Predicted North Pole Would Be Completely Ice Free by Today


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Report: 485 Scientific Papers Published in 2017 Undermine Supposed 'Consensus' on Climate Change


Report: 485 Scientific Papers Published In 2017 Undermine Supposed ?Consensus? on Climate Change


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

It helps if they just discredit the source and none of their followers read or believe whats written in those "Right Wing" deniers media.


----------

